# i have an idea..



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

hey rfuk invert people
it's just over 30C here, in strood atm.. would it be a plausible idea to move my 4 P. imperator outside for 20 minutes to give them a blast of heat  ?
thanks


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

they are nocturnal and it feels pretty chilly when they are mostly active at about 20-25c

plus in an enclosure you will get temps alot hotter than any 30c :whistling2:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Provided the tank won't be in direct sunlight then sure. Just be *careful*, my mum did this once with my brother's GALS when we were younger... They got left out overnight and died.

In direct sun the tank could cook your poor scorps, and remember the shade might be rather cool, and that shade spots and the sun _shift_, often faster than you'd expect.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

i stayed out for about 2 minutes, with them.
in direct sunlight, the thermometers were both reading 44C.... i thought it was a bit hot for anything


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

I assume I am the only person wondering:

a) Why?

b) Why 20 minutes?

c) Why post it here rather than just trying it for 20 minutes? If they died you could at least then say it was a bad idea.

d) When did I lose faith in the human race again?

e) What was the thought process behind deciding they'd appreciate a "blast of heat"?

f) Why would basically nocturnal animals enjoy being out in full sunlight?

etc


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

GRB said:


> I assume I am the only person wondering:
> 
> a) Why?
> 
> ...


nope....refer here
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/8487216-post2.html


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

GRB said:


> BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH


 
don't have anything productive to say since you disagree?
don't say anything then


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

GRB said:


> d) When did I lose faith in the human race again?


Every single day.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

spinnin_tom said:


> don't have anything productive to say since you disagree?
> don't say anything then


Actually Grant was making some pretty good points there: A, B, E and F especially.

These are questions I probably should have thought of myself, and questioning the motives behind an action you consider foolish/disagree with _is_ a productive response.

Unproductive is poo-pooing anyone questioning you.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Hedgewitch said:


> Actually Grant was making some pretty good points there: A, B, E and F especially.
> 
> These are questions I probably should have thought of myself, and questioning the motives behind an action you consider foolish/disagree with _is_ a productive response.
> 
> Unproductive is poo-pooing anyone questioning you.


 
instead he could have just said 'i don't think you should put them outside.. ' no need for a bit list of rhetorical questions.

and i only used 'blast of heat' since i didn't know how else to word it


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Someone asked a question, something everyone does on here pretty much on a daily basis.

Stupid question or not, they should be able to ask with a slight amount of a dignified answer.


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

Why give a nocturnal animal a blast of heat? they come out at night when the temps are a lot cooler, so i can imagine they would be pretty p****d off getting subjected to really high temps

Jon


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

spinnin_tom said:


> instead he could have just said 'i don't think you should put them outside.. ' no need for a bit list of rhetorical questions.
> 
> and i only used 'blast of heat' since i didn't know how else to word it


I suppose it could have been worded better, though personally I like the rhetorical question manner. I think it gets the point across well, though maybe a bit offensive.

I'd say blast of heat would be a good way to say it from how you described it.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

Freakinfreak said:


> Someone asked a question, something everyone does on here pretty much on a daily basis.
> 
> Stupid question or not, they should be able to ask with a slight amount of a dignified answer.


Ask a stupid question...........:whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Stelios said:


> Ask a stupid question...........:whistling2:


stupid or not.. i wanted an answer, thanks for those few who helped.


----------



## samhack (Jan 11, 2009)

spinnin_tom said:


> stupid or not.. i wanted an answer, thanks for those few who helped.


Don't worry mate I agree with you. You asked an honest question and deserved an honest answers. Questions are how we learn things as a race, silly or not and sometimes only by asking a question to yourself. Although GRB was right an effort could of been made to word it in a more pleasant manner.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

spinnin_tom said:


> stupid or not.. i wanted an answer, thanks for those few who helped.


Well, I didn't read it as offensive when I wrote it. 

If I wanted to insult then I'd just say you were an idiot or something then infract myself...:lol:

As for the question - you went and did it anyway without an answer, so it seems a bit pointless?

And to those "it's a forum wah wah wah" people:

a) Lighten up

b) A forum is not defined as a place "_to ask questions you can't be bothered evenslightly researching first in hopes that someone else less lazy will do the work for you and then spoon feed you a list of answers re-written at an appropriate level for you_". 

Although I have emailed the OED and asked them to add this definition as this seems to be it's current use. :whistling2:

I'm not saying Tom did scenario b), but it happens a lot. I'm not going to pat folk in the back for doing what I consider the _bare minimum _amount of research before (or usually _after _*rolls eyes then facedesks) embarking on the care of an exotic organism.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

GRB said:


> A forum is not defined as a place "_to ask questions you can't be bothered evenslightly researching first in hopes that someone else less lazy will do the work for you and then spoon feed you a list of answers re-written at an appropriate level for you_".


It's not!?


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Stelios said:


> Ask a stupid question...........:whistling2:


Define 'stupid'.

It's not a stupid question. It's a rather damn honest one, and wherever there's an animal's health or life at risk, it's always better for a 'stupid' question to be asked, than for an animal to die, don't you think?

Oh, sorry, no, because it's 'stupid'.


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

Someone asks a question, but doesn't like the answer. :crazy:


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

empirecook said:


> Someone asks a question, but doesn't like the answer. :crazy:


They asked a reasonable question, and just got sarcastic answers. 

This forum seems to forget that people DON'T know all there is to know, and if people did their research, then they wouldn't need to come on here and ask. Then the forum wouldn't get so much traffic, and you most likely wouldn't be here either.

It's a simple question for the OP to ask, not as if he's asking what'll happen if he sets his spider on fire in the garden, is it?


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

Freakinfreak said:


> Define 'stupid'.
> 
> It's not a stupid question. It's a rather damn honest one, and wherever there's an animal's health or life at risk, it's always better for a 'stupid' question to be asked, than for an animal to die, don't you think?
> 
> Oh, sorry, no, because it's 'stupid'.


Erm, I know nothing about scorpions as I have never kept them, but if some one is asking whether a nocturnal sp' would benefit from being placed in the blazing sun, then this is a stupid question and also they shouldn't be keeping 'em.:whistling2:


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

Freakinfreak said:


> They asked a reasonable question, and just got sarcastic answers.
> 
> This forum seems to forget that people DON'T know all there is to know, and if people did their research, then they wouldn't need to come on here and ask. Then the forum wouldn't get so much traffic, and you most likely wouldn't be here either.
> 
> It's a simple question for the OP to ask, not as if he's asking what'll happen if he sets his spider on fire in the garden, is it?


I do agree.

It seems like "unless you have a valid reason to post, then don't post"


Funny how this section is for help.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

Also it's not like he is just researchimg how to keep them, he just had a random idea pop into his little head.


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Stelios said:


> Erm, I know nothing about scorpions as I have never kept them, but if some one is asking whether a nocturnal sp' would benefit from being placed in the blazing sun, then this is a stupid question and also they shouldn't be keeping 'em.:whistling2:


Not a stupid question. Slight lack of common sense, but doesn't make it stupid. 



empirecook said:


> I do agree.
> 
> It seems like "unless you have a valid reason to post, then don't post"
> 
> Funny how this section is for help.


I think the rules have to be changed so that you can't ask any questions. Because you have to do your research...

What a load of bottom


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

empirecook said:


> Someone asks a question, but doesn't like the answer. :crazy:


no.. i liked all but that answer. i read it as in my face and rude, it now appears that it is not the case. i think we've cleared that up.
their thermometer actually didn't change so.. :lol2:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

is this a glass enclosure?

I am a little hungry tbh...


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Freakinfreak said:


> Not a stupid question. Slight lack of common sense, but doesn't make it stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and i never said in direct sunlight i don't think


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

joeyboy said:


> is this a glass enclosure?
> 
> I am a little hungry tbh...
> 
> image


would you try that if you got the chance? i think i would


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

spinnin_tom said:


> i stayed out for about 2 minutes, with them.
> in direct sunlight, the thermometers were both reading 44C.... i thought it was a bit hot for anything


You were saying?:Na_Na_Na_Na:

You still saying he is not stupid?


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Stelios said:


> Also it's not like he is just researchimg how to keep them, he just had a random idea pop into his little head.


people comment on how big my head is actually 
yeah it was just a random idea.. hence the thread title lol


----------



## Lucybug (May 10, 2011)

As somone very new to this forum, i have found it very helpfull. BUT i will admit, that to say this forum is not for such reasons, is abit far fetched, saying that i can appriciate were you are coming from, 

I dont think this is a silly question at all, infact to a newbie (like we all were) without proper research, and seeing the spider/scorpion (or what ever may be the case) out in the open during the day, how do they know they are nocturnel ?


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

The funniest thing is that I never once said it was a stupid question, in fact, the supposed 'hero' of the thread Mr Freakinfreak, has spouted it on a number occassions, or words to that effect:



Freakinfreak said:


> *Stupid question *or not, they should be able to ask with a slight amount of a dignified answer.





Freakinfreak said:


> Define 'stupid'.
> 
> It's not a stupid question. It's a rather damn honest one, and wherever there's an animal's health or life at risk, *it's always better for a 'stupid' question to be asked*, than for an animal to die, don't you think?
> 
> Oh, sorry, no, because it's 'stupid'.





Freakinfreak said:


> They asked a reasonable question, and just got *sarcastic answer*s. Mine was actually rhetoric, but please continue...
> 
> This forum seems to forget that people DON'T know all there is to know, and if people did their research (so you're saying the OP hasn't?), then they wouldn't need to come on here and ask. Then the forum wouldn't get so much traffic (one person gets upset once a month and suddenly the other 80,000 users disappear?), and you most likely wouldn't be here either.
> 
> It's *a simple question* for the OP to ask, not as if he's asking what'll happen if he sets his spider on fire in the garden, is it?





Freakinfreak said:


> Not a stupid question.* Slight lack of common sense, but doesn't make it stupid. *
> 
> I think the rules have to be changed so that you can't ask any questions. Because you have to do your research...it'd be a big help actually, and I think the welfare of countless animals would be improved vastly!


This whole situation has seemingly occurred because someone has read my post as meaning to offend. I keep forgetting to add emoticons these days...

Lest assured, If I want to offend then it will be as characteristically blunt as my normal mannerisms are and likely to be quite cutting in the mix. Of course, I'd then go infract myself aswell :lol:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Stelios said:


> You were saying?:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> You still saying he is not stupid?




that doesn't say i had them in direct sunlight though..
you were saying?:whip:


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Ever heard the term, let him without sin cast the first stone?

The OP is not new to inverts. He has given advice to enough people on here to show he has knowledge of keeping inverts. He is also guilty of liking posts that give pretty much the same condescending answers he has received today for posting up a question that people have deemed silly. 

Sorry mate but for someone to show the level of knowledge you show on here on a daily basis then yes, it was a bit of a daft question. Have you not told people to research their inverts before buying? We can only assume you have done the same and that sets people wondering.....Did he just ask that?

Typical forum land, people need to look at the bigger picture instead of getting embroiled in pointless petty fish slapping


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

you know what..
this isn't going anywhere..
CLOSE THE THREAD


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

and i did google 'taking scorpions outside' and 'scorpions in sunlight' things along those lines.. with no success, well results i was after


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

spinnin_tom said:


> i stayed out for about 2 minutes, with them.
> in direct sunlight, the thermometers were both reading 44C.... i thought it was a bit hot for anything





Lucybug said:


> As somone very new to this forum, i have found it very helpfull. BUT i will admit, that to say this forum is not for such reasons, is abit far fetched, saying that i can appriciate were you are coming from,
> 
> I dont think this is a silly question at all, infact to a newbie (like we all were) without proper research, and seeing the spider/scorpion (or what ever may be the case) out in the open during the day, how do they know they are nocturnel ?


Yeah I have no problem with noobs asking basic questions like "my rosie hasn't eaten", as you say we were all newbs once and at least they were showing concern for the animal.
But this was just some random thing that popped into his head.
He wasn't researching, just randomness.


----------



## samhack (Jan 11, 2009)

kris74 said:


> Ever heard the term, let him without sin cast the first stone?
> 
> The OP is not new to inverts. He has given advice to enough people on here to show he has knowledge of keeping inverts. He is also guilty of liking posts that give pretty much the same condescending answers he has received today for posting up a question that people have deemed silly.
> 
> ...


Sorry totally off topic but that just reminded me of a silly advert from telly where two old naked guys in a car drove past someone and slapped them with a rather large fish. 

I know its not important but it really made me smile and brightened my day

......Drive-by fish slapping lol......


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

samhack said:


> Sorry totally off topic but that just reminded me of a silly advert from telly where two old naked guys in a car drove past someone and slapped them with a rather large fish.
> 
> I know its not important but it really made me smile and brightened my day
> 
> ......Drive-by fish slapping lol......


youtube link por favor


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

GRB said:


> A forum is not defined as a place "_to ask questions you can't be bothered evenslightly researching first in hopes that someone else less lazy will do the work for you and then spoon feed you a list of answers re-written at an appropriate level for you_


_










Help and advice comes with questions. Questions which may seem like the person hasn't done any research, but is asking as this is a place of high amount of keepers with experience. I'm basically saying the person is doing research, but you think the person should do it somewhere else?

Meaning that we should all vanish and ask questions/research somewhere else?_


----------



## Lucybug (May 10, 2011)

Stelios said:


> Yeah I have no problem with noobs asking basic questions like "my rosie hasn't eaten", as you say we were all newbs once and at least they were showing concern for the animal.
> But this was just done random thing that popped into his head.
> He wasn't researching, just randomness.


 
:lol2: sorry, i didnt realise he was far enough into the hobby to know diffrent :blush:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Lucybug said:


> :lol2: sorry, i didnt realise he was far enough into the hobby to know diffrent :blush:


to know different?
obviously i'm not since i would NOT ask the question..
jeez guys..


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

GRB said:


> The funniest thing is that I never once said it was a stupid question, in fact, the supposed 'hero' of the thread Mr Freakinfreak, has spouted it on a number occassions, or words to that effect:
> 
> This whole situation has seemingly occurred because someone has read my post as meaning to offend. I keep forgetting to add emoticons these days...
> 
> Lest assured, If I want to offend then it will be as characteristically blunt as my normal mannerisms are and likely to be quite cutting in the mix. Of course, I'd then go infract myself aswell :lol:


I'm a girl! :whip:

Because you're such a lovely person, you shall obviously wear the crown of Haribo.

With your kilt.

That I've still not seen.

Curses.


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

spinnin_tom said:


> to know different?
> obviously i'm not since i would NOT ask the question..
> jeez guys..


But surely you researched it was a nocturnal species so why would you think they would be happy stuck out in the sun?

Jon


----------



## samhack (Jan 11, 2009)

spinnin_tom said:


> youtube link por favor


Advert fish slap 1
YouTube - ‪MINI Cooper fish slap commercial‬‏

Sorry some strange sound

And advert 2
YouTube - ‪MINI - Warning!‬‏


----------



## Lucybug (May 10, 2011)

spinnin_tom said:


> to know different?
> obviously i'm not since i would NOT ask the question..
> jeez guys..


 
so you didnt know they were nocturnel ??, sorry i just assumed you did know they were and so on :blush:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Jonb1982 said:


> But surely you researched it was a nocturnal species so why would you think they would be happy stuck out in the sun?
> 
> Jon


numerous scorpion species, such as the commonly kept H. arizonesis has been noted to be diurnal.


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Another thing too. Not even regarding anyone on this thread, so don't feel like it's about you again kilty man 

About a year and a bit ago people would ask questions and get a decent handful of answers. All dignified, polite answers, with maybe the one sarcastic/non-helpful post included.

Now it's like people think it's a laugh to just ignore or take the mick out of people. Now, instead of having one or two not very nice remarks, it's turned into 90/10 on helpful and unhelpful.

If people didn't want the best for their animals, they wouldn't ask questions.
You can say 'research', but ultimately there's things that you CAN'T research from a valid and reliable source. 

It's a joke really how people can no longer ask a question in the help section of the forum because they've not done their 'research'.


ETA: warmth and direct sunlight are different. He didn't once say that he was going to put them in the sun, just to take them outside.


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

samhack said:


> Advert fish slap 1
> YouTube - ‪MINI Cooper fish slap commercial‬‏
> 
> Sorry some strange sound
> ...


Not bad for a Scummer haha


----------



## samhack (Jan 11, 2009)

kris74 said:


> Not bad for a Scummer haha


Scummer?


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

Jonb1982 said:


> But surely you researched it was a nocturnal species so why would you think they would be happy stuck out in the sun?
> 
> Jon


People know that tarantula's are a nocturnal species (Or just sensitive to light).


But that doesn't stop people wonder if there is any light which is "invisible" to tarantula's: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/711148-invisible-lighting-spiders.html

And the only reason why people do it for the benefit of them self.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

careful GRB your be getting a pm from someone wanting to psychoanalyze you and get to the bottom of why you are so blunt.....at least this is what I got and it is creepy as hell I can tell you.:lol2:


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

samhack said:


> Scummer?


Ah come on man, Pompey/saints insults. I used to hear them at it all the time when I worked in Havant each calling each other scummers, and at the kids footy on a Sunday, funny really as they had the same insult for each other..... Worse than us and the stinking makems and smoggies ha


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Baldpoodle said:


> careful GRB your be getting a pm from someone wanting to psychoanalyze you and get to the bottom of why you are so blunt.....at least this is what I got and it is creepy as hell I can tell you.:lol2:


Honestly? haha, some people just love to over analyse.


----------



## samhack (Jan 11, 2009)

kris74 said:


> Ah come on man, Pompey/saints insults. I used to hear them at it all the time when I worked in Havant each calling each other scummers, and at the kids footy on a Sunday, funny really as they had the same insult for each other..... Worse than us and the stinking makems and smoggies ha


Ah fair doo's that makes sense now. I live in a bubble so I don't get to hear much :blush:


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Freakinfreak said:


> ETA: warmth and direct sunlight are different. He didn't once say that he was going to put them in the sun, just to take them outside.


thats right, they are, but i would have presumed that the scorp was already being kept at the temperature that it needed


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Baldpoodle said:


> careful GRB your be getting a pm from someone wanting to psychoanalyze you and get to the bottom of why you are so blunt.....at least this is what I got and it is creepy as hell I can tell you.:lol2:


Sounds fun, I've been having a blast so far watching everyone first of all get the wrong end of the stick, others miss it entirely and yet more rush to join in with the "wrong end of stick bandwagon". 

I'm going to have to satrt using small words again. :lol2:


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

and thats why there are so many tarantula pics with them in a daylight shot ,they still roam ,not just to hunt at night ,but maybe to say hi to the rest of there animal buddys ,and how many keepers on here ,take there tarantulas to the garden when its warm for pics ,and get them ready for posting ,duh


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

samhack said:


> Ah fair doo's that makes sense now. I live in a bubble so I don't get to hear much :blush:


Go to Havant and call one of the Aboriginals a Scummer haha see the response you get!

Or better still, keep it in house and call Selina one!


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

GRB said:


> I'm going to have to satrt using small words again. :lol2:


and spelling them correctly :Na_Na_Na_Na: you will have the Grammar Nazis after you at this rate.


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

garlicpickle said:


> and spelling them correctly :Na_Na_Na_Na: you will have the Grammar Nazis after you at this rate.


Where's the capital A at the start of your post hmm?


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

kris74 said:


> Where's the capital A at the start of your post hmm?


Not to mention also starting a sentence with "and". Oooohhhh


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

mattykyuss said:


> and thats why there are so many tarantula pics with them in a daylight shot ,they still roam ,not just to hunt at night ,but maybe to say hi to the rest of there animal buddys ,and how many keepers on here ,take there tarantulas to the garden when its warm for pics ,and get them ready for posting ,duh


thats done by us for our benefit, you said it yourself 



> and how many keepers on here ,take there tarantulas to the garden when its warm for pics


the daytime 'wild' shots are mostly staged....if you read the field articles they have to be tickled out during the daytime...its only when the intrepid explorer returns at night time that the T is actually out in the open 

but as far as getting them ready for posting thats only when it's cooler outside, it slows them down....plus if they do leggit out of the tub they just hunker down in the grass :2thumb:


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

anyway tom ,i invented keeping scorps and tarantulas ,and anything else i decided i would be the best out of everybody on this planet to keep ,so just pm me with any questions ,ps give us a sec ,just taking my death stalker out from the dark cupboard ,na he like the dark ,just not the smell of me trai:gasp:ners


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

GRB said:


> Not to mention also starting a sentence with "and". Oooohhhh


So anal.... !


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

well i have pics of lots of tarantulas in the day time that were not tickled out of there burrows ,just go to arizona for proof


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

kris74 said:


> So anal.... !


I think you'll find parenthesis is " . . . " not ". . . .":Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

kris74 said:


> Where's the capital A at the start of your post hmm?





GRB said:


> Not to mention also starting a sentence with "and". Oooohhhh


Not being a grammar Nazi myself, I care nothing for such trivialities :lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

GRB said:


> I think you'll find parenthesis is " . . . " not ". . . .":Na_Na_Na_Na:


Ellipsis...


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> Ellipsis...


Dang.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

empirecook said:


> People know that tarantula's are a nocturnal species (Or just sensitive to light).
> 
> 
> But that doesn't stop people wonder if there is any light which is "invisible" to tarantula's: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/711148-invisible-lighting-spiders.html
> ...


Yeah nothing wrong in this, but they don't do it for the t's benefit. 
Like putting a t under light to take a snap.


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

mattykyuss said:


> well i have pics of lots of tarantulas in the day time that were not tickled out of there burrows ,just go to arizona for proof



i've been thanks
could you share these pictures you took that were not staged in any way please, i'd love to see them


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

you should of gone when it was mating season ,there were males all over


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

GRB said:


> I think you'll find parenthesis is " . . . " not ". . . .":Na_Na_Na_Na:


(come again)?


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

another of my fav dvd.s


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

I'll just stick this here if you don't mind.


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

mattykyuss said:


> you should of gone when it was mating season ,there were males all over


males yes, but not because they want to, it's because they need to

females are tucked up nice and snug in their burrows


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> males yes, but not because they want to, it's because they need to
> 
> females are tucked up nice and snug in their burrows


but he didn't say just females 

and bp.. go away  lol


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

*sighs*

*facepalms*


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

*falls down and cries*


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

well ,stupid questions or not ,i love you all :no1:


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

These kinds of threads are much more fun when your not involved lol


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

DannyB said:


> These kinds of threads are much more fun when your not involved lol


So true, I've had a right good time reading all this. :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

vivalabam said:


> So true, I've had a right good time reading all this. :lol2:


i've not


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> i've not


Yeah it seemed like you've not had the best day.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Oh for crying out loud. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I'm going to close this now to avoid further emo posting and also people posting just to get +1 to post counts.


----------

